
For real?  Chainsaw Bayonets, for when you really want to go postal - sds111
https://www.panaceax.com/weaponized-chainsaw/
======
jmnicolas
The US will never cease to amaze me : on one hand you have micro-aggressions
and safe spaces and on the other hand this :D

